# Server 2008 Loses Connection on Windows 7



## Ruddjudd (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi, 
We have a set up at work with three computers running from our server2008 computer. They all run windows 7 and recently have been disconnecting from our server so we have to connect everytime we log on to our computers. The Network we have set up and all folders are on the server and the connection is fine once we have established it but once we leave the computer for an extending period of time the network then needs to be reconnected to the server. Any Help?


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Disable power management and hibernation on the workstations. There is also a setting for the Network cards for power management that should be disabled.


----------

